

A Gentle Introduction to Berkeley Packet Filters (2014) - signa11
http://tylerfisher.org/bpf/

======
smoothwookie
OP: thanks for submitting this on my behalf! If anyone can think of anything
that needs to be expanded upon, let me know!

~~~
pkaye
Nicely written document. I was meaning to read up more on the BFP virtual
machine myself.

